# Biting



## PiccChicc (Sep 20, 2018)

Alrighty. I fully believe this is my boyfriend's fault, but here we go.

One day, boyfriend washes his hands with this green apple soap. Idk if he didn't think about it or what, cause he knows better, and he goes to hold Pagne. After a LOT of interest (no annointing), Pagne bites him. Not hard, but for sure a bite.

FF some time and I'm pretty sure the moron did it again, though he claims not to of, but Pagne bites him again. Not only that, but I watched him clamp down on my boyfriend's palm with the MOST determined look in his eye, shook his head like a dog would. No teeth were injured.

FF to tonight. Boyfriend didn't wash his hands at all. I have no idea what really transpired. Pagne was curled up, spines out, but moving a little, I look away, boyfriend actually jumps and curses. Pagne bit him... And left teeth marks this time.

Pagne has never bitten me. He has never showed any inclination of biting me. One time I even accidentally washed my hands with the SAME apple soap as my bf, and Pagne did not care. We can't blow in his face to discourage the biting, he LIKES it. Something about the wind rustling through his quills makes him happyish. Idk.

What do you think should be done? I told bf to wash his hands with Dawn, that's what I normally use, but he was pretty pissed and refused to. He's kind of done with Pagne right now, and I know he's angry because Pagne was bought for HIM. You know what Pagne did when I took him back after biting? Threw a huffy, poppy, hissy fit, uncurled after I blew in his quills, and then snuggled/ balled up and rolled into my arm to stab me/ sleep.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

When Holly bites people I try not to take her back straight away. Beause otherwise she will see it as “it I bite them then I can go back to mummy” but I dont really want to encourage her biting them.
Also if she doesnt know the scent very well, or feels unsafe she bites. 

So maybe if your bf doesnt give him back you every time right away it may discourage it ??
Maybe he needs to get used to your boyfriends scent a bit more as well. If hes bonded with you more


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/for...r/100362-so-your-hedgehog-biter-now-what.html


----------



## PiccChicc (Sep 20, 2018)

Ria - I didn't take him right away. I made my boyfriend explain to me what happened and everything and then took him. It was a couple of minutes, but it probably should have been longer.

Squirtle - Yes, I read that, it holds no answers for me. That's why I posted.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Okay so I had this with Holly and brother. I found it funny the first time but then its wasnt too funny (still a bit funny though)
What I did is I got him to sit next to me, and let her lay in my lap and then got him to slowly put his hand there (after making him wash his hands with the soap I use) and then did it slowly, I also suggested that we put his scent in the cage because he really wanted to bond with her a bit but he said no he didnt care that much.

So maybe try putting, both ur scents into the cage, changing the things weekly until she gets better with his scent. Also I’d leave it good 20 mins before taking him back unless of course its really draws blood then I’d take him so he can sort that. But the most important one is dont give up either, if he really wants to bond with the hedgehog then he should try every day with you. Starting with you always being there, so he can hear and smell you, any biting dont take him, I’d leave it 20 mins, its like not putting them back in their cage after biting.

Also if he doesnt feel safe with your bf, smell, way hes being held, this can also cause biting, try making a little hide (if you dont) or using a snuggle sack (if you dont) to start with so he reconsiges that your bf isnt going to hurt him


----------



## PiccChicc (Sep 20, 2018)

Ria said:


> Okay so I had this with Holly and brother. I found it funny the first time but then its wasnt too funny (still a bit funny though)
> What I did is I got him to sit next to me, and let her lay in my lap and then got him to slowly put his hand there (after making him wash his hands with the soap I use) and then did it slowly, I also suggested that we put his scent in the cage because he really wanted to bond with her a bit but he said no he didnt care that much.
> 
> So maybe try putting, both ur scents into the cage, changing the things weekly until she gets better with his scent. Also I'd leave it good 20 mins before taking him back unless of course its really draws blood then I'd take him so he can sort that. But the most important one is dont give up either, if he really wants to bond with the hedgehog then he should try every day with you. Starting with you always being there, so he can hear and smell you, any biting dont take him, I'd leave it 20 mins, its like not putting them back in their cage after biting.
> ...


Ok, 20 minutes can do. As for the scents, he's been there the entire time. We have done everything with Pagne together. His scent is all up in the cage as is mine. Last night, Pagne refused to open up so I could get him back into his cage, boyfriend comes home and sees me trying so he goes to do it because for whatever reason, Pagne will let him pick him up No joke, he bit him again. He had just gotten home from driving and playing Pokemon Go, but he didn't wash his hands again. Why is my boyfriend refusing to wash, I do not know.

We don't have a snuggle sack, per se... We use our cuddling blanket when we get Pagne out, but again, blanket has both of our scents. We also usually take Pagne into the bedroom, again, because it has both of our scents.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe he just finds it funny to bite your boyfriend haha.
He must smell of something that Pange likes. Thats the only thing I could think of. Try the not giving him you for 20 mintues after and see if that does anything.


----------



## latte.the.hedgehog (Aug 30, 2018)

Sometimes my male hedgehog bites my boyfriend. Then, a few months down the line, I got a second male hedgehog and he also bit my boyfriend. Neither of my hedgies have ever bitten me, even when I'm giving them medicine, or making them suffer through their dreaded bath time. 

Call me crazy but I think that they can regonize other males. My elder hedgie tends to like my male friends more, though he'll bite them once in a while. A female friend tried to hold my boy and he wanted nothing to do with her. Maybe your boy is trying to assert his dominance?? Lol.


----------



## PiccChicc (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm wondering if it isn't a combination of him just being too rough with Pagne and him not washing his hands. Or maybe it is a male thing, lol. I'm going to try an experiment...


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Could be all three you never know !!
To be honest I think males prefer females. I was reading post on another group and their male hedgehogs bite their boyfriends but not them.


----------



## Kolya (Oct 18, 2018)

The first day we had our Kolya at home, he was totally fine. He was less than a month old when we adopted him. He'd sniff and lick my hands but never bite. Then my mom comes in and starts handling him, and he bites her about 8 times within 10 minutes... I asked if she washed her hands prior to holding him, and she insisted that she did. Then suddenly she remembered she had eaten very salty tortilla chips and HADN'T washed her hands..... 
I took Kolya back and he immediately started biting me, probably because he was now expecting my hands to taste salty, too 😒 he kept doing this for several days (maybe he was also annoyed at being handled, I'm not sure) until I started moving my fingers away from his face when he'd get close and lick them. One time he bit the palm of my hand so hard he pierced the skin... Ouch, never want to experience that again. But I'd make sure not to put him back in the cage whenever he bit.


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

My boy King Robert has only ever bitten me(male) in places that smell, such as pits, inner ears or feet so it's possible your boyfriend just smells delicious but that would be weird if he didn't anoint afterwards. Have you tried to put a shirt in the cage after your bf was wearing it for a day? That's how I got either of my guys to get used to me.


----------

